# Which Everyman/woman Actor/actress do you Most Identify With?



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I grew up watching Michael J. Fox in the 80's. I didn't realize till now, while rewatching some of those films how much I was seeing through his eyes, and felt his expressions. I'm wondering if it's the same for each generation. One guy I could identify with through time is James Stewart, timeless actor. Even though I grew up watching him, I could never identify with Tom Hanks. One role in particular I could identify with at the time, was the kid in the Black Stallion, since it my first movie I watched as a kid.

Who do you identify with?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Clark Gable and Sean Connery.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Gregory Peck and James Mason


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

None at all..........


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2020)

Certainly not these three!!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Christabel said:


> Certainly not these three!!


That was funny. I love the elder lady's delivery


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I probably most identify with the character Sgt Lincoln Osiris:






V


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Steve McQueen, Paul Newman


----------

